# Oh god flea infestation - help



## Iwantakitten (16 July 2016)

I'm being eaten alive. 

This is week one in operation flea, everything that can be has been washed on hot, house hoovered daily, floorboards mopped with bleach and boiling water, both cats treated - one with advantage the other with broad line (allergic to everything else), house has been sprayed from top to bottom with 2 sprays - one which has an IGR and one which kills adult fleas. I've forfeited my lovely lounge rug. This has all been repeated this morning after I was sat in the lounge in shorts early due to the hot weather and caught 3 on my legs. 

Is there anything else I can do?! Or am i on the right track? They are driving me insane.


----------



## calmgirl (16 July 2016)

I'm not sure but I think if you keep doing for a few weeks what you're doing until all the eggs have hatched and adults killed off!


----------



## dorito (16 July 2016)

Squirt of I n d o r e x in your hoover bag/canister so that anything you vac up doesn't come hopping out. 
Steam clean floors, carpets, soft furnishings.
Good luck!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 July 2016)

Hoovering, as the vibration makes them hatch out , so its all over more rapidly, make sure you use the fine nozzle in any cracks and crevices.


----------



## Girlracer (16 July 2016)

I got seriously infested last year, the only thing that worked was using Advocate on my dogs.

Various bombs, carpet powder, then resist hoovering!


----------



## Iwantakitten (16 July 2016)

Still a few around tonight :/ every time I feel a tickle I'm dramatically checking all over to see if I can catch one of the *******. Both cats flea combed as well tonight. Out of spray now so off to buy some more tomorrow. This is war.


----------

